# help identify this frog



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Richard from Black jungle (from whom the frog was purchased) told me its a yellow head, but some people have questioned that and since I am actually looking to sell this guy I wanna make sure I havea proper id on it. Thanks yall


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I doubt the guys at black jungle sold you a frog that was not positively id'd. They are very knowledgeable and have an excellent reputation. Why do you have doubts?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Because other breeders have looked closely at his pics and they have doubts. 

Peekskillfrogger, are you within driving distance to BJ? If so, maybe take the frog up there and compare to their other yellow heads and have them confirm, just to be sure.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Sold to you as a yellow head what? It looks like maybe a yellow back tinc. I would not think those guys would get the id wrong for they are very experienced with pdf's.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a previous thread that discusses it a bit:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/71245-update-my-frogs.html


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yup, I'm still betting they meant "yellow back" because the only "yellow heads" are BYH (Brazilian Yellow Head) and that is definitely not a BYH. You need to remember, though: in scenarios like this, you simply cannot ID a frog with a few pictures. There is just too much variation within populations and too many populations that look so similar. 
Fortunately, Black Jungle knows their stuff so you should be able to get it sorted out with them. I was probably just a slip of the tongue or misinterpreting, but there is nothing we can do on here with those pictures, other than suggest you confirm with BJ what they are.
Bryan


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

I went back and found the notes i took while i was on the phone with Richard, it is indeed a yellow back. I think what threw me off is that the only thing on it thats really yellow is its head lol. Thaks for the help yall


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Sold to you as a yellow head what? It looks like maybe a yellow back tinc. I would not think those guys would get the id wrong for they are very experienced with pdf's.


well technically it was sold to me as a suriname cobalt lol, but it was an honest mistake, the guy at the show working for them didnt realize they had different morphs in the tank or something. Richard called me a few days afterward and told me they were actually a patricia and a yellowback (he also offered to hold a patricia for me for the sept. show in white plains because of the mix up) 

just added that because I wanted to highlight that regardless of experience mistakes can still happen, and how theyre handled (in that case they really went out of their way to do the right thing) is what shows professionalism.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I produced these frogs and they are Saul Yellowbacks (Sean Stewart line). When Yellowback tinctorius come out of the water, they have a huge range of color patterns on them. Some people separate them into "Black Sauls" and "Lemondrops", but they all come from the same parents. The parents of this frog pictured would be referrable as "Lemondrops".

Richard.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I produced these frogs and they are Saul Yellowbacks (Sean Stewart line). When Yellowback tinctorius come out of the water, they have a huge range of color patterns on them. Some people separate them into "Black Sauls" and "Lemondrops", but they all come from the same parents. The parents of this frog pictured would be referrable as "Lemondrops".
> 
> Richard.


I sold said frogs to BJ three white plains shows ago.


----------

